# Harrys first egg!



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I went down to the aivary quite early today, well early in my terms wich is like 11. I fed them and whilst they were eating I checked the nest with the egg but found it craked on the floor instead, I quite upset, was looking forward to having a new chick to play with. Once they had finished feeding I cleaned up otside and then got two birds ready for a man who wanted a pair for his dad for his birthday. He came at 12 was gone by 12:15, I then went back inside to find Harry and a fairly young bird sitting in one of the nest boxes just watching this egg that had suddenly appeared!!!

I was so pleased but quite angry since they hd obviously just layed it and if I hadn't of been getting the other birds ready I would have been in there cleaning the inside and saw her lay it! They kind of watched it for a while then I cleaned it all out and the hen sat on the egg whilst Harry took her one bit of hay up at a time and she took it off him and they started making their nest. I got a photo of them watching the egg, haven't been round today to see if there is a second one but its both their first egg!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE HAPPY COUPLE!!

What a lovely pair! I'm sure their babies will be just beautiful!!

We will LOTS to look forward to seeing and hearing!

HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Congrats Becca!!!*

Cant wait to see the baby or babys! Hope everything goes well


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becca, congratulations. Looking forward to the big event and pictures.

Those are absolutely gorgeous pigeons.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That picture of them looking at the egg is so funny.  Congratulations.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Very pretty birds! Congratulations


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Just got a call and they have laid the second egg! Yey! I really do hope at least one hatches! I'm going round tomorrow and will take some photos if it's not raining!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations ont the eggs, they will have some handsome babies!


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Can't wait to see the babies, Great news Becca and congrats for the second egg!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Got a photo of the second egg, Harry is willing to leave it for the tinist bit of seed, you would think we never feed them! It's just Harry whose like that though he is always the first and last to eat LOL.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful birds. I wonder if the babies will have a back splotch on their heads!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Its wierd actually because both Harrys parents are totally white yet he has a black splodge on his head and his sister has a black tail feather. They have also has 2 sets of twins all of them were totally white.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Great News*

First, I want to say that thats great that you have 2 eggs and very good parents.  

Second, Im guessing that this black spot/tail feather, color is because that no telling how far back one of the "white" birds was bred to a black or a bird that had black in it. And the gene shows when 2 reccessive "blacks" were bred together. example:

black bird x white bird = Wb (w=white ; b=black) x Ww =
Wb x Ww or Wb = (recessive traits bred together)
 Your black and white birds...

Hope I kinda made sense? lol


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Kind of, I sort have already got that, it was just why both sets of twins were all white yet when they come along single they are black? Might just be coninsidence.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Becca199212 said:


> Kind of, I sort have already got that, it was just why both sets of twins were all white yet when they come along single they are black? Might just be coninsidence.



Yes, I think it just sometimes happens. Now, the sets of white twins carry that gene also, and if mated to the other "black" sibling you would probably get "black" babies. Atleast you could make a "black" strain from that line of birds.

Hope I helped,


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becca, we had a big, beautiful white bird who mated with a black bird. They had 2 babies at different times (we took away the 2nd egg both times) and both babies were big like their mother with a few black "thumb print sized" markings on them. My avatar is one of them - our ******.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Very lovely pair of pigeons you have there, Becca. Best of luck with the eggs.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

*They've Hatched!*

We found them both hached yesterday at about 9:00! Mam and Dad both doingn a great job at keeping them warm, I held them today, only got 2 photos Mam wasn't willing to let me see them untill I offered her soggy bread  I hadn't realised how light they were! My camera has run out of betteries but I will post some photos tomorrow.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww...I held a 5 day old pigeon once, I miss that. They're so cute!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Managed to get 2 photos out of my bad quality phone camera just before I slipped them back into the nest-


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations! Very cute babies!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS BECCA AND PIJIE PARENTS!!

I know how excited you are. We will be looking forward to updates...AND, especially to see if either have any "black".....  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Beautiful babies! I just love those little beaks and wings. Gives me the warm fuzzies each time I see them. Congratulations.

Margarret


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww, too cute...wish I could hold 'em!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Just wondering what would happen if I had a held the babies whilst the mother was eating but didn't manage to get them back in time for her going back to the nest? Would she still sit on the if I put them down inside the nest with her in it? The mam isn't tame and wont eat from our hands, would this affect her, being scared of people I was thinking she might not sit back on them if she saw her babies in our hands?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Also, my sister came today and was egar to see the two of them but mam wouldn't get off them for me to pick them up, what would she do if I picked her up off them, would she peck me? Would she sit back on them when I put them down?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

From what I've read on this site, it's best to leave the babies alone for awhile. If mom comes off the nest to feed, then you can see them. I wouldn't handle them that much...for now.

They grow very fast and you will have plenty of time with them in the future...

I'm sure others will be along with further suggestions and comments.

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

im new to this also i have 2 sets of new babaies one at 3 weeks and a set from yesterday (saturday) i wanted to weigh in on two issues 1 i have moved mom and dad several times to peek and they always seem to go right back although i dont try to handle them that young i figure why tempt fate just leave them there. i band them at 5-7 days so i will pick them up then. 
2 i have a 3 week old clutch tomorrow see my homepage for pictures it is from a grizzle hen (white with black splotches in a couple places) and a recessive red cock and my babies are white with black wing tips and a black opal check them out. so it seems that it depends heavily on dna and its always fun to see what you are going to get.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Becca, those are precious babies, but please don't handle them too much. After checking to see that they have hatched, I don't usually handle chicks until I band them. I don't pick them up on a regular basis until they are at least a couple weeks old and the parents are leaving them alone in the nest for long periods of time. While most pigeons will tolerate some disruption of their nest, it may cause problems with newbie parents and it's best not to risk it.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Ok i'll leave them be now. How old until I can handle them again? I'd held one today whilst Mam and Dad were having supper, this was before I read what yous had said, is it ok to still take photos of them in the nest when the parents are eating though? I took some photos whilst holding one of them-









And the two nestled together in the nest, I noticed the one I didn't hold had its eye slightly open for a few seconds before they went back to sleep!









I also managed to catch Harry feeding one of them, he stopped for a bit when I put the camera closer at first but carried on, you can see the other babys little bum sticking out from underneath him, Mam fed the other one later on, here is the Youtube link if you would like a look-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVAgSbbVl6c


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

becca we flyers band at5-7 days you will be amazed how big they are by then. your excitement is very refreshing as i am still excited with every new bird. some of the others think im crazy but i love it!!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I'm not planning on banding either of them, forgot to mention how cute your birds are! It's strange, one black one white, totally different to each other. Its wierd to think they came out of that tiny egg.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

*9 Days old!*

9 Days old- It amazes us how fast they are growing! They are both too big for mam and dad to cover when they sit on them anymore. They have their eyes open and are very alert. Have little pin feathers appearing. It's looking like one is going to have black wing feathers and the other all white. The one on the left does not like to be held and pecks at our hands when we go towards him, the other doesn't seem too bothered. They are both pushing with their feet but not yet walking but we doupt it will be long before they are up and about!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aw...how cute!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful babies, Becca! Can't wait to see how they look when a bit older!

Terry


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

very handsome becca the only thing i would offer about banding is it helps to identify them if you ever get lost ....


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Thankyou for all your comments! 
Eric:
We don't have any bands right now and by the time we have ordered them they will be too old. I'm going to get some just for us to identify each bird, but just the clip on ones.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Adorable babies, Becca. See if you can get bands imprinted with your phone number. They are available here in the U.S. and I'm willing to bet you could find some from a pigeon supply there in the U.K. That way if your pigeons ever get lost, the finders can call you. I've gotten several lost pigeons back that way. Oh, and they are clip-on bands, so you can put them on at any time, not just when the chicks are little.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becca, they are adorable. They just grow up too fast to suit me.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks! I'll see about getting some bands I know that sites like ebay has some companies on who do them.
I went to pick up one today but put my hand towards it slowly and it lifted its head making a clucky type sound and banged its beak down onto my hand! 
I don't know it was supposed to hurt and frighten me away, it didn't hurt but it frightened me, thinking how it would probably hurt if it carried on doing it as it got older and stronger! It stopped it though once it was in my hand looking down at dad, they kept pushing up on their feet today and can stand but only for a second or two.


----------

